# postmates



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Just did my onboarding today with postmates.Got to say really different from rideshare.You can actually decline rides without it affecting you acceptance rate


----------



## uberski (May 15, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> Just did my onboarding today with postmates.Got to say really different from rideshare.You can actually decline rides without it affecting you acceptance rate


Actually it does, you'll get timed out if you decline to many orders in a row, and you'll start getting less orders...it's a change from rideshare. I rather put up with smelly food than smelly pax lol


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

uberski said:


> Actually it does, you'll get timed out if you decline to many orders in a row, and you'll start getting less orders...it's a change from rideshare. I rather put up with smelly food than smelly pax lol


I just need to see how the money works out.If it as good as uber and lyft.Goodbye rideshare.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

no I keep lyft but my ubering days are done.You drive alot less miles which is the most important thing


----------



## uberski (May 15, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> no I keep lyft but my ubering days are done.You drive alot less miles which is the most important thing


True...at times I had to put more than 100 miles to get $100 on uber. I still do uber and Lyft but very little. It's still a hustle. You need about 10 drops to me decent money, although I've made over $100 in 4 drops before. The goal should be to get 2 drops per hour but I haven't been able to do that consistently


----------



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

I am averaging $1.05/mi with postmates (including all dead miles) and I am doing most of my deliveries on an electric scooter that is fully depreciated so my costs per mile are just about zero. I am not logging many hours so i am averaging about 25-30/hour on the platform before costs (which, like i said, are minimal). The postmates manager here is awesome and extremely responsive. I highly recommend the service.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

RobGM84 said:


> I am averaging $1.05/mi with postmates (including all dead miles) and I am doing most of my deliveries on an electric scooter that is fully depreciated so my costs per mile are just about zero. I am not logging many hours so i am averaging about 25-30/hour on the platform before costs (which, like i said, are minimal). The postmates manager here is awesome and extremely responsive. I highly recommend the service.


Same here really awasome manager I guess some company understand to make the passanger happy you can't be as ass to the drivers.Some company's ( uber) Will never understand that


----------



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> Same here really awasome manager I guess some company understand to make the passanger happy you can't be as ass to the drivers.Some company's ( uber) Will never understand that


well...to be fair...they are still in startup mode in this market. I don't doubt that things may change as they become more popular. UberX used to be very responsive and pay higher rates in denver too.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

RobGM84 said:


> well...to be fair...they are still in startup mode in this market. I don't doubt that things may change as they become more popular. UberX used to be very responsive and pay higher rates in denver too.


yeah that true to uber grew to fast.And the drivers drive for them regardless of rate cuts.So I guess there no reason for them to change


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

Postmates will give you an option. The difference is when Connie texts you versus Laura, she means business ( Dallas market ). No fake surge and you can work anytime.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Yarddude11 said:


> Postmates will give you an option. The difference is when Connie texts you versus Laura, she means business ( Dallas market ). No fake surge and you can work anytime.


cool just did the onboarding the lady seem nice.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Yarddude11 said:


> Postmates will give you an option. The difference is when Connie texts you versus Laura, she means business ( Dallas market ). No fake surge and you can work anytime.


still got to do doordash.i will sign on the schedule the weekend


----------



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

Also - tips are huge - especially on large orders. I know I read someone ranting about this but so far I have (eventually) been tipped on 100% of my orders even though they no longer have the customer sign at the time of delivery.


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> still got to do doordash.i will sign on the schedule the weekend


I will go between Lyft and them below 635. Just keep air freshener handy. If you see a good surge on Uber you can hit that and come right back. STAY AWAY from SMU ! They do not tip....................................EVER.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Yarddude11 said:


> I will go between Lyft and them below 635. Just keep air freshener handy. If you see a good surge on Uber you can hit that and come right back. STAY AWAY from SMU ! They do not tip....................................EVER.


Surge in dallas is dead.​


----------



## Drive777 (Jan 23, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> Just did my onboarding today with postmates.Got to say really different from rideshare.You can actually decline rides without it affecting you acceptance rate


Congrats on your orientation! With PM sometimes you have to decline jobs if they don't fit into what you're doing.

It's not an issue until things get busy and there's more jobs being dispatched than drivers on duty. I've had to decline three or four in a row because I was having delays with the first order I was still trying to pick up.

As long as you accept what you can reasonably finish without causing food to sit too long, you'll be fine. A few rejections here and there isn't a big deal, and if it happens too much I just shoot Connie an e-mail. The management in Dallas is very responsive and I like that.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Drive777 said:


> Congrats on your orientation! With PM sometimes you have to decline jobs if they don't fit into what you're doing.
> 
> It's not an issue until things get busy and there's more jobs being dispatched than drivers on duty. I've had to decline three or four in a row because I was having delays with the first order I was still trying to pick up.
> 
> As long as you accept what you can reasonably finish without causing food to sit too long, you'll be fine. A few rejections here and there isn't a big deal, and if it happens too much I just shoot Connie an e-mail. The Dallas management is very responsive and I like that.


I kind of like the idea you can decline the non profitable one unlike uber.And I heard you don't put as much miles on you car.Our if you do it will be more profitable


----------



## Drive777 (Jan 23, 2015)

It's hard *not* to be profitable if you work the busy hours. That and the the service area is smaller, so less miles.

I only turn down stacked jobs that are way out of the way... it's a matter of food quality, no one wants cold or lukewarm dinner and if I can I avoid putting myself in that position.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Drive777 said:


> It's hard *not* to be profitable if you work the busy hours. That and the the service area is smaller, so less miles.
> 
> I only turn down stacked jobs that are way out of the way... it's a matter of food quality, no one wants cold or lukewarm dinner and if I can I avoid putting myself in that position.


Got doordash to so got to figure out the best way to use both of them


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Drive777 said:


> It's hard *not* to be profitable if you work the busy hours. That and the the service area is smaller, so less miles.
> 
> I only turn down stacked jobs that are way out of the way... it's a matter of food quality, no one wants cold or lukewarm dinner and if I can I avoid putting myself in that position.


can you do it through the week our is it only really for weekends


----------



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> I kind of like the idea you can decline the non profitable one unlike uber.And I heard you don't put as much miles on you car.Our if you do it will be more profitable


Careful. It's not like uber. Tips make a significant part of the income on PM and tip amounts vary widely. I was a little upset after I did a delivery the other day and it was only a $6 commission on a $90 order...then a few minutes later I checked and I received a $25 tip.


----------



## Drive777 (Jan 23, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> can you do it through the week our is it only really for weekends


It's 24/7 every day, but there's slow times and busy times. I only work the weekday dinner rush and part time on weekends and still do well.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Drive777 said:


> It's 24/7 every day, but there's slow times and busy times. I work the weekday dinner rush and part time on weekends and still do well.


ok sounds good


----------



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> can you do it through the week our is it only really for weekends


I only work during the week. I log in from 5-7am (before work) and 5-7pm (after work) those hours are permanent blitz pricing in our market at 1.5x. In the morning I will just hang out at home until I get a ping and then hop on my scooter and go. In the evenings I just log in during my commute.


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

Door dash isnt 24 hour. I like Postmates because they are and I can junp on anytime. I used to go to the gym and wait for a ping. Now they are too busy to get away with that.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Yarddude11 said:


> Door dash isnt 24 hour. I like Postmates because they are and I can junp on anytime. I used to go to the gym and wait for a ping. Now they are too busy to get away with that.


Door dash has a bigger coverage area


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

ANYTHING has got to be better than the mind games of Uber!


----------



## uberski (May 15, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> Door dash has a bigger coverage area


Here in l.a. doordash is available only in specific areas. Postmates covers almost all of l.a county and doesn't require schedules like doordash.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

uberski said:


> Here in l.a. doordash is available only in specific areas. Postmates covers almost all of l.a county and doesn't require schedules like doordash.


In dallas doordash has the biggest coverage areas


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

KMANDERSON said:


> I just need to see how the money works out.If it as good as uber and lyft.Goodbye rideshare.


POST # 3/KMANDERSON: It never WAS
ride....SHARING...but
You knew that. Good Luck w/PostMates!

Bison: Great! Now I'm hungry....again.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

RobGM84 said:


> Careful. It's not like uber. Tips make a significant part of the income on PM and tip amounts vary widely. I was a little upset after I did a delivery the other day and it was only a $6 commission on a $90 order...then a few minutes later I checked and I received a $25 tip.


POST # 21/RobGM84:......SWEET!


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

KMANDERSON said:


> In dallas doordash has the biggest coverage areas


The DD app asking cx to tip before the transaction is a huge plus for them. However their demand isn't high. 
Some days I'll average $4 more per drop with DD. But when I add up my numbers for the week PM and DD average out to be the same per drop for the week.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Showa50 said:


> The DD app asking cx to tip before the transaction is a huge plus for them. However their demand isn't high.
> Some days I'll average $4 more per drop with DD. But when I add up my numbers for the week PM and DD average out to be the same per drop for the week.


how is caviar are they any good


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

KMANDERSON said:


> how is caviar are they any good


Caviar requests are low for me. Less than 10% of my drops.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Showa50 said:


> Caviar requests are low for me. Less than 10% of my drops.


Do you have to sign up for a schedule like doordash


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

KMANDERSON said:


> Do you have to sign up for a schedule like doordash


It's more like PM. Sign up for hours or go on duty any time. But you won't get preference if you're not signed up.


----------



## Muki (Oct 15, 2015)

RobGM84 said:


> I am averaging $1.05/mi with postmates (including all dead miles) and I am doing most of my deliveries on an electric scooter that is fully depreciated so my costs per mile are just about zero. I am not logging many hours so i am averaging about 25-30/hour on the platform before costs (which, like i said, are minimal). The postmates manager here is awesome and extremely responsive. I highly recommend the service.


What kind of electric scooter do you have? I just signed up for postmates, I may consider something like a scooter if I can get a used one cheap.


----------



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

It's the vectrix vx-1 but they are no longer in production. There is also a vectrix vex-2 which is a smaller version that may be available used.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Showa50 said:


> It's more like PM. Sign up for hours or go on duty any time. But you won't get preference if you're not signed up.


I which you can get on doordash without a schedule


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

KMANDERSON said:


> I which you can get on doordash without a schedule


Yeah the scheduling is kind of a pain. Just start reserving spots now, you'll get into the habit of looking everyday and booking spots. 
Also look the morning or even the hour before you want to work, most times spots will open up.


----------



## gman (Jul 28, 2014)

Showa50 said:


> Yeah the scheduling is kind of a pain. Just start reserving spots now, you'll get into the habit of looking everyday and booking spots.
> Also look the morning or even the hour before you want to work, most times spots will open up.


Are the "spots" in increments of an hour? I assume lunch and dinner are kind of the hot times. Do you have to sign up for multiple hours during these times? They don't guarantee a minimum hourly rate, do they?

Thinking about doing this but some more information would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

gman said:


> Are the "spots" in increments of an hour? I assume lunch and dinner are kind of the hot times. Do you have to sign up for multiple hours during these times? They don't guarantee a minimum hourly rate, do they?
> 
> Thinking about doing this but some more information would be helpful. Thanks.


Your assumptions are correct. 
1hr slots that don't really have to be signed up for. However if you don't sign up you won't get preference of pings.

You don't have to sign up for multiples, but its probably wise that you do.

No hourly gaurentees in LA, unsure of other markets.


----------

